# At what age is a Kenyan sand boa no longer considered a juvenile?



## Dannidoll93 (11 mo ago)

Wondering if my KSB is an adult yet at 9 months. He hasn’t eaten for 2 weeks (not too worried yet) but I’m not sure how long he can go without eating at his age.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

He could easily live months without food, not that he should ideally. 

Most snakes reach adulthood at 3 years or more.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

If you mean sexually mature it could be anywhere between 12 and 24 months. Before all this power breeding of Royals there used to be a unwritten "rule" that the snake should be over XX length for each species, and or over three years of age to be considered mature enough to breed. By this time most species have reached their normal adult size and tend to slow in the growth rate. I would presume the same goes for sand boa's.

These days, at least with some species, breeders are introducing males from 1yr and up, to females that are 18 months. Their reasoning being that in the wild young snakes would encounter each other and if the timing is right would still breed ? - A lot of the old school still believe that mature snakes of 4 years or more tend to produce larger and healthier babies, but this is subjective.

But snakes go off food for lots of reasons, not just because its the breeding season. Just keep an eye on how it looks, and offer food at less frequent intervals to save waste. If it's hungry it will feed.


----------

